# Transformers' has record Wednesday with $60.6M



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

""Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen" opened with $60.6 million domestically in its first day, a new high for a Wednesday debut, according to distributor Paramount."
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090625/ap_en_mo/us_box_office_transformers

I guess movies aren't "pirated," just music.


----------

